# wirless problem ipw2200 doesnt load and no net.eth1

## tane_stelzer

Okay i had a search through the forums but nothing quite helped my problem.

i have a samsung x20 xvm 1600ii the wireless card is ipw2200, and i am using wpa_supplicant. 

when i type 

```
modprobe ipw2200
```

 i get this

```
FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.12/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

but i know that it was working before i rebooted earlier on, when i typed 

```
iwconfig
```

 i got and output of lo and eth0 no wireless extension, and eth1 which had some settings. Now when i 

```
iwconfig
```

 i only get lo and eth0

i dont seem to have a /etc/init.d/net.eth1 file even before i rebooted

i noticed that when i was booting it said ipw2200 failed to load which i think is the reason why i dont get an ouput for iwconfig of eth1 anymore. my wpa_supplicant conf is here

```
# Die folgende Zeile nicht ändern, sonst wird nichts funktionieren

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Sicherstellen, dass nur root die WPA Konfiguration lesen kann

ctrl_interface_group=0

# wpa_supplicant soll sich um scannen und AP Auswahl kümmern

ap_scan=1

# Nur WPA-PSK wird verwendet. Jede gültige Chiffre-Kombination wird

# akzeptiert

network={

   ssid="default"

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP

   group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

   psk=hahahaha[/bug]

   priority=2

}

```

(sorry for the german)

my net.conf is here

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

# wpa_supplicant gegenüber wireless-tools bevorzugen

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# Es ist wichtig, dass wir wpa_supplicant mitteilen welcher Treiber 

# verwendet werden soll, da es nicht sehr gut raten kann.

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-ipw2200"
```

My aim is too let eth0(which is my ethernet card) try to connect to my router first if that fails i want my eth1 to connect? is there a possibility to do that?

Tane

----------

## twenty-three

think i had the same problem some months ago...

have you tried to uninstall all and reinstall (recompile) it? think this worked..

or use rmmod and make clean before you start to recompile it if you dont use the ebuilds...

----------

## tane_stelzer

How would uninstall and reinstall help i just emerged all of that yesterday? But i will give it a try.

Thx for the reply anyway

tane

----------

## Naib

Sounds like your kernel was compiled against a different version of GCC as the module was

Try recompiling the kernel then re-emerging the driver

As to the lack of /etc/init.d/net.eth1  GEntoo only provides net.lo and net.eth0

All net.eth0 is, is a symlink to net.lo (since they use the same code), so to get other devices available for init just symlink

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1

----------

## tane_stelzer

What do you mean now i am really confused?? What is wrong can you please explain a bit more detail, since i really dont want to do sth i am not 100% sure about, i would like to understand the problem in detail first?? Sorry but could you please explain a bit more??

Tane

----------

## Naib

some time ago you would of compiled your kernel 

...

Some time later there is a GCC update

YOu go and compile the wireless driver with GCC but the kernel complains about it due to the different versions of GCC used to compile different parts of the kernel (stock tree and additional module). I alway get that problem with the nvidia drivers.

you follow the linking of net.lo though dont you?

----------

## tane_stelzer

Well i created that link that worked fine, then i recompiled the kernel and also did 

```
emerege ipw2200
```

, but it still doesnt load the modules on boot up and when i do 

```
 modprobe ipw2200
```

 it still gives me the same error, also on boot up it doesnt try to connect with eth1 just with eth0 is that due to the fact that ipw2200 doesnt load or something else, another thing i was wondering about is how does net.eth1 know how to use ipw2200

----------

## tane_stelzer

OKay i solved by using the 2.6.15 kernel and building the drivers into the kernel that worked for me, but when i try to connect with eth1(the wireless) it still tells me eth1 doesnt exist but net and wpa_supplicant conf havent changed at all? the link is in /etc/init.d i created it by doing 

```
ln -s net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1
```

Tane

----------

## Naib

right good to hear abt the driver

How linux works with network cards is partly to do with how the drivers name them.

I have a wirreless card that when it comes up advertises itself as "ra#"  BUT the newer driver now calls it eth#

IF you had 100 NIC where the drivers all use eth# convention, the first one associated is called eth0 and the last eth100

SO the first question is: DO you have any other net cards connected?

Are you sue it is called eth1

if you do a quick

[/b]iwconfig[b]

it will list what NIC are wireless

```

Fluid jrb # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

ra0       RT2500 Wireless  ESSID:"wir3l3ss"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.437 GHz  Access Point: ##:##:##:##:##:##

          Bit Rate:48 Mb/s

          RTS thr=2312 B   Fragment thr=2312 B

          Encryption key:####-####-##   Security mode:open

          Link Quality=44/100  Signal level=-66 dBm  Noise level:-193 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

## tane_stelzer

Well before i did the kernel recompile, it was called eth1, now it loads on boot up but when i do 

```
iwconifg
```

 i just get lo and my eth0 which is my ethernet card.

EDIT:

maybe you need to know i build  the ipw2200 and ieee80211 into the kernel not as modules in case that is important

----------

## tane_stelzer

Okay , i figured out that there seems to be some problem with udev and baselayout. That was before i ahd to do a clean install. I did sth wrong with etc-update which wasnt a good idea anyway.

Now i use kernel 2.6.15, have udev-070 and i cant remember my baselayout. i dont use the ipw2200 modules from the kernel they didnt work for me. i did 

```
emerge ipw2200 ipe2200-firmware
```

```
modprobe ipw2200
```

and also added ipw2200 to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 <----- Not sure if that is teh right file but sth like that

That loads the modules alright at start up. Now i just seem to have a problem with my configuration and dhcp which i haven't sat down to solve yet, but once i figured that out i will post that too

Tane

----------

